# Convertible top



## asshauler (Apr 22, 2008)

Okay, how about this approach. Has anyone ever had a bad experience or ended up unhappy with a convertible top they purchased from a restoration company like Ames, Year One, Parts Place etc.... I'm finding everyone here in Dallas is an "expert" when it comes to convertible tops, it's very tiring. The tops listed in various catalogs are for both 64 and 65? Were these actually the same from G.M. both years? Or is this a "1 top covers 2 years and lower inventory" approach from these companies. Feedback please. If you don't want to single out a company here feel free to send me a private message. Also looking for good feedback too! Thanks! Philip


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I was under the impression `64 and `65 tops were the same. I know they use the same vinyl top trim.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Same top on a '64 and '65. Ditto for '66 and '67.


----------

